# Ice Auger sharpening?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any places around that professionally sharpen Ice Auger blades?


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year I remember some posts about a few places that you can send bladed for sharpening.
I don't recall any local places though.
Someone should post online sites soon.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can't remember his name, but the owner of the barber shop in Willard sharpens them.


----------

